# Suche bestimmtes Amiga Weltraum-Spiel !



## Commander2k13 (9. August 2015)

hey leute !

vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen. und zwar suche ich ein bestimmtes Spiele für den Amiga. Das Szenario ist im Weltall. Ich weiß nur soviel...(vermutlich) spielt man einen Weltraum-Cop. Ich kann mich leider nur an paar Szenen im Spiel erinnern...

1. Man kann ne Bar/Kneipe betreten und dort einen "verbrecher" töten...beim Verlassen wird man direkt verhaftet

2. Sobald man ungeschützt den Mond betritt, stirbt man direkt.

Vielleicht reicht es auch ja...hab immer gedacht, dass das Spiel Master of Orion heißt, aber das ist doch eine Weltraumsimulation und kein Adventure oder?

Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen !!

Danke schon mal


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2015)

Master of Orion ist sogar eher ein Strategiespiel, also weder Sim noch Adventure. ^^

Vielleicht meinst du aber Space Quest ? Da gab es mehrere, ist auch mit einigem Humor versehen. 

Oder Murders in Space


----------



## Commander2k13 (9. August 2015)

leider keins der beide...ist echt zu lange her  da war ich noch ein kleiner bub :p

also damals als kind fand ich die amtosphäre vom spiel sehr düster und dunkel...und es ging richtung point and click adventure irgendwie...


----------



## Commander2k13 (9. August 2015)

Im Titel kommt Orion vor oder irgendwas mit O...


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2015)

Das hier vielleicht: Orion Conspiracy ? Da sind auch kleine Screenshots dabei


----------



## Commander2k13 (9. August 2015)

Nein  mir gehen auch langsam die Ideen aus


----------

